#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  After viewing this,you will never wish to visit Shianoukville

## Phuketrichard

Especially if you had been there pre 2015

----------


## cyrille

I had the impression it was a tip twenty years ago.

Not sure a video you can't embed of a place you can't spell will leave me better informed.

It's the same with Phuket, really.

Don't you realise the 'they're not what they used to be' tales of these places were going around decades before you got there?

It doesn't seem to have stopped you.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jabir

> Especially if you had been there pre 2015


Changed a bit in 15 yrs!

----------


## Phuketrichard

Sorry misspelled  *Sihanoukville*Hope i didn't hurt ur feelings to much
another;




I long for the days of breakfast at Browns back in 2008 on Victory beach

----------


## panama hat

> After viewing this,you will never wish to visit Shianoukville


Two day gig there beginning of January . . . but it is awful, but then it's just another Asian city modernising and growing too quickly

----------


## taxexile

> but it is awful, but then it's just another Asian city modernising and growing too quickly .......


........ and sucking the chinese cock.

----------


## Troy

Places change, whether better or worse depends on your perspective. I don't like lots of people but others do. 

Maybe the village I grew out of so quickly was the one in which I should have stayed. Such philosophising means the wine was good tonight.

----------


## Saint Willy

> ........ and sucking the chinese cock.


As opposed to Russian? Or American? Or British? 

Is one worse than the other?

----------


## cyrille

:Very Happy: 

some posters do seem to have a particular thing for the chinese ones.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Jeez, when I was there back in 2002 it was a sleepy village with gated guest houses and clear seas with no mither .
Cheap as chips also, no atms back then.
Baht or dollars....

----------


## Loy Toy

Last time I was in Phnom Pehn I asked some locals about Sihanoukvile and whether it was worthwhile visiting and they all told me the Chinese have ruined the place.

----------


## cyrille

20 years ago they just told me it was a dump.

Now I guess there's someone else to blame.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Places change, whether better or worse depends on your perspective. I don't like lots of people but others do. 
> 
> Maybe the village I grew out of so quickly was the one in which I should have stayed. Such philosophising means the wine was good tonight.


economic growth will destroy culture and history, Beijing is the perfect example for that

thank god in Europe, it's the opposite, local colorful villages in England, France etc... are being deserted economically, and therefore completely preserved for future tourists activities  :Smile:

----------


## Zack61

> Especially if you had been there pre 2015


Un far king believable.

----------


## Seekingasylum

China is a virus that is destroying everything it touches. In the end it will eat itself but by then the cancer of its hegemony will have devoured all in its insatiable maw.

----------


## Phuketrichard

The chinese forever changed the area in 3 short years

----------


## terry57

Get ova it bitches,   the world is fluid Bra, ya gota go with the flow.

Shit changes and if ya wanna everything to be like yesterday go back ta ya mummies womb eh.   :UK:

----------


## Seekingasylum

You stupid fuck, they've destroyed the fucking place having sold their soul to the Chinks and instead of controlled development they have an incoherent concretisation of a tropical seaside resort turning it into a fucking monstrosity without any style, plan or infrastructure.

Contrast that fucking aberration with Penang's Georgetown which was designated a UNESCO heritage site because they realised the inner city of 200 year old shophouses with its arcade architecture and integrated run-off drainage systems was worth preserving and the high rise development was zoned elsewhere by Gurney Drive etc. It's a treasure trove of urban development over its 250 years life encompassing myriad styles whereas Sihanoukville is a concert abortion midwifed by Chink scum looking to screw the world taking profits and riding roughshod over human rights, freedom and decency.

Only a moron would accept urban desecration as a natural concomitant to change.

----------


## PlFoMyLo

Looks great !

----------


## Phuketrichard

" in Cambodia, everything is possible.

No one can say this is a good thing for the locals

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Wow, it looks totally different from when I was there in 2008.. it was kind of cruddy back then. I found the place not overly clean and the Chinese were starting even back then. Now it looks like Dubai with all the cranes. Sad really.. makes me very angry how China has taken over so many places for development and financial gain.

----------


## katie23

It's just depressing to see those vids, especially the before/after ones in post 16.

I can see it happening in some parts of PI too. There's a mega construction site in Cavite (formerly Island Cove resort, many vids of the conversion on YT). Lots of Chinese workers, many of them illegally working - on tourist visas, no work permit. They trash the place, smoke in no-smoking zones, are loud, rude, noisy, etc.

I've stayed in an Airbnb near Manila recently - lots of C-ppl living in the Condo tower. The hallway of the floor I was in - stank of ciggie smoke. The Condo units don't have balconies, so I guess they smoked in their flats and in the hallways. That Condo building was across a mall. On the 3rd floor of that mall, there was a huge online gambling operation, mostly C-workers, mostly men. You can really see the effect of the 1-child policy (probably 10 males to every female worker that I saw). The 3rd floor of that mall stank as well. The poor security guard of the place (Filipino) wore a face mask. I wonder how his lungs are faring. 

In an airport Hotel that I've also stayed recently (September) there were "no spitting, no smoking" signs, both in English & in Chinese characters. That sign wasn't there in the lift when I stayed in the same hotel earlier this year. 

That's progress... sigh...

----------


## Hugh Cow

> As opposed to Russian? Or American? Or British? 
> 
> Is one worse than the other?


I will rely on your undoubtedly vast experience to answer that one.

----------


## elche

I've seen many cities in the US in worse shape.

----------


## panama hat

'Dropped by' Sihanoukville on the 26th . . . a hotel-casino group wanted me to do a consulting gig for them . . . after a few hours discussion and a look around - no, thank you.

What an utter crap-hole.  Words simply can't describe it

----------


## Phuketrichard

with the Chinese Money pulling out, will all the half finished buildings remain as they are?

----------


## Saint Willy

Yikes !

----------


## terry57

I pissed meself larfin when all the broke dick bitches reconned they where gunna go live Cambodia.

 That was when the TM 30 kicked off and the compulsory Insurance come on line and various other shit the wank stains where crying about.

Knock ya self out shit stains, it's all yours.  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> I pissed meself larfin when all the broke dick bitches reconned they where gunna go live Cambodia.


Sihanoukville isn't a reflection of the rest of Cambodia






> with the Chinese Money pulling out, will all the half finished buildings remain as they are?


Chinese money is pulling out???  It certainly looked like more and more is pouring in






> Yikes !


It's really indescribable.  My Malaysian contact suggested we 'dine-in' and not leave the hotel/casino

----------


## terry57

Been to Cambo a few times now.

Put it up against Thailand and its a living breathing shit hole.

Fuking desperate place full of poor fukers with with a few cashed up kuntas blowing around.

The joint is fuked.

----------


## naptownmike

Ha, but the bat meat was so yummy.




> China is a virus that is destroying everything it touches. In the end it will eat itself but by then the cancer of its hegemony will have devoured all in its insatiable maw.

----------


## sabang

Of course, if I go to snooky I would stay in a construction zone, and hang out with Chinese gamblers. This is just for those damn tourists-














After reading all the TD negative reviews, I quite look forward to checking out snooky for myself. Kampot also- in fact it is not out of the question I might camp out there for a year or so. Or maybe the Fils.
Terry, who chooses to squat in a box in Silom and tells us how great that is, describes Cambo as a toilet. Sounds a great recommendation then. Certainly, I found Siem Reap very nice, although very touristy these days.
I find both the Cambo & rural Thai folks to be very nice, but in the tourist/ expat areas, Cambos definitely much better. You never know 'til you give it a go. Oh, and PP knocks spots off Bkk. Not that I would stay in either for long.

----------


## TTraveler

Even the people on Cambodia forums like CEO and Khmer440 don't have much good to say about PP or Sihanoukville, or the direction Cambodia is going in general. Though Thailand is going through its own challenges, it still seems to be a much more pleasant place to live, work or travel.

----------


## Backspin

> with the Chinese Money pulling out, will all the half finished buildings remain as they are?



Im going to take a wild guess here and assume that most of the road featured in the clip is being prepared for asphalt. 

Is there any evidence that the Chinese money is pulling out ?

----------


## Switch

> Im going to take a wild guess here and assume that most of the road featured in the clip is being prepared for asphalt.


What it needs is wide pedestrian boulevards and no cars or motorcycles.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What it needs is wide pedestrian boulevards and no cars or motorcycles.


I hope they don't do a Danang and put a four lane motorway between the hotels and the beach (with not a pedestrian walkway or pelican crossing to be seen!).

----------


## Backspin

I am not fan of hot money in general. But isn't the reaction in this thread a bit of a minimalist Luddite whinge ? 

We all hate development yay. Cambo should just subsistence farm and fish instead of modernize a bit yay.

----------


## panama hat

> But isn't the reaction in this thread a bit of a minimalist Luddite whinge ?





> Cambo should just subsistence farm and fish instead of modernize a bit yay.





> We all hate development yay.


Are you dumb or drunk?


This is what it looks like fuckwit, what it has looked like and what the Chinese developers are doing to it all over the place.  I was there close to a year ago and virtually all the shops and buildings are occupied and run by Mainlanders.

'yay'

----------

